# Hello from Texas, USA



## dhmusic (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi everyone! Been using v.i. control as a guide for about a year now. I figured it's time to join as a member. It's such a great online community and resource so I hope I can contribute as much as everyone else!


----------



## Conor (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi back from Austin (-ish).


----------



## Neifion (Mar 11, 2014)

Greetings from Houston!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, greetings from the Netherlands. Indeed a great forum, i'm also new here, a lot of cool info to find!


----------

